

Google Code Jam 2012 Schedule - bjin
http://code.google.com/codejam/schedule.html

======
cimi_
From the eligibility guidelines:

"You are not a resident of Quebec, Italy, Saudi Arabia, or anywhere that the
contest is prohibited by law."

Does anyone know why you can't register if you live there?

~~~
ashishb4u
here's why: [http://business.financialpost.com/2011/09/08/why-many-
contes...](http://business.financialpost.com/2011/09/08/why-many-contests-
exclude-quebec-residents/)

~~~
bostonpete
Interesting. Years ago I noticed a clause on the MLB all-star ballot that
Canadian residents would have to pass a time-limited math-based test in order
to qualify for some drawing related to the ballot. I wonder if this was
related.

In fact, a quick google search reveals an almost identical clause in the 2012
NHL ballot:

 _If the potential winner is a Canadian resident he/she will be required to
correctly answer a mathematical skill-testing question without assistance of
any kind, whether mechanical, electronic or otherwise, in order to be eligible
to receive the prize._

<http://vote.nhl.com/public/fulfillment/rules.pdf>

